# Best Safety Glasses



## erics37

Well I'm blind as a bat so I wear prescription impact-rated safety glasses. I have a set of side shields I can clip on to them when the situation warrants.


----------



## MDShunk

I scratch them up far too often to ever spend good money on something like Oakley's. I've tended to use Uvex's Astrospec for maybe 10 years or so now. They're cheap enough to pitch when they get messed up.


----------



## drsparky

I wear safety glasses with built in readers, I'm getting old.:wheelchair:


----------



## Sam Gompers

I don't know about best, but the shop I work at uses something along the lines of Sperian A805's, I'd have to check the box next time but I'm pretty sure these are what we wear. I've never had a problem with them, other than the fact that they are only good for a few months (or weeks if the nosepiece gets soaked with sweat and/or lenses get real scratched up). But then again, for that price that's really not a problem at all. 
http://www.completesafetysupply.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=58_62&products_id=1245


----------



## pudge565

I just bought some Uvex Genesis style glasses. I also purchased shade 3 and shade 5 lenses for when I am cutting with the torch at work. They have many different styles and lenses available. Lenses are replaceable so no need to buy a whole new pair of glasses just lenses.


----------



## ce2two

drsparky said:


> I wear safety glasses with built in readers, I'm getting old.:wheelchair:Iuse the same just yellow lenses


 I use the same but they are yellow lenses, indoor /outdoor....xlnt..IMO


----------



## Big John

They darken up like sunglasses when I'm outside. 

I really like 'em. They cost me about $35 which actually turned out to be a boon because it's taught me to stop misplacing my safety glasses.

-John


----------



## nitro71

I've been using cheap ones and they suck.. Need to look into better ones.


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot

I guy I work with had safety lenses put in some black wrap around raybans. His are prescription with the transition lenses, I think I may get some soon.


----------



## 76nemo

Big John said:


> They darken up like sunglasses when I'm outside.
> 
> I really like 'em. They cost me about $35 which actually turned out to be a boon because it's taught me to stop misplacing my safety glasses.
> 
> -John


 

Have a link John? I'd jump all over that for $40!!!!!


----------



## Josue

JPRO2 said:


> Hey everyone I am just wondering what everyone uses for safety glasses I want something comfortable aswell as good quality. I see oakley makes safety glasses and am contemplating them anyone have experience with them? They are pretty pricey but maybe I will take care of them rather then throw em in my tool bag haha
> http://ca.oakley.com/products/5544/17953


WE use these. The transparent are mine the shaded ones are dad's. They fit _well_ over my prescription glasses. I said _well_ not *excellent*. 
They cost about $5.50 each. 
The price is very good for the quality.
If you scratch them you go and get new ones.










































There are other very very cheap models about $2.50 each. Those are garbage:laughing:


----------



## backstay

I buy mine from my supply house, http://www.jacksonsafety.com/linkcheck.cfm?SubCatID=3

$4.50-$7.00 depending on what you want.

Vikingelectric.com


----------



## Jlarson

76nemo said:


> Have a link John? I'd jump all over that for $40!!!!!


Yeah same here.


----------



## mikeh32

I have the oakleys, but its only for when i go shooting, or had training. not for work. 

I wear uvex for work. best glasses hands down. And when i am outside, i wear oakley sunglasses, with the upgraded lenses


----------



## 480sparky

Rx safety's for me.... clip-on side shields for when the situation warrants.

BTW: FYI: clip-on side shield may not be acceptable in some places.


----------



## Josue

480sparky said:


> Rx safety's for me.... clip-on side shields for when the situation warrants.
> 
> BTW: FYI: clip-on side shield may not be acceptable in some places.


Thanks Ken.

Those might be my next big buy.

I bet they are expensive eh?
or not?

where can you buy them?


----------



## 480sparky

Josue said:


> Thanks Ken.
> 
> Those might be my next big buy.
> 
> I bet they are expensive eh?
> or not?


Eye exam (local pro, not some cheesy franchise), frames, lenses (bifocal), ~$180.



Josue said:


> where can you buy them?


Any respectable optometrist can get them. I have Titmus, cat. # T3015. Without looking very very closely, you'd never know they were safety's.


----------



## Josue

480sparky said:


> Eye exam (local pro, not some cheesy franchise), frames, lenses (bifocal), ~$180


Now that is a very good price.
I get Polycarbonate
I got them (the lenses-not the frame) last time for about $55




> Without looking very very closely, you'd never know they were safety's.


Then, why get spend on those?:blink:


----------



## 76nemo

Jlarson said:


> Yeah same here.


 
Larson, just google Photochromic safety glasses. There's *some* starting at $40-45.

*Still like to see what you went with John.* Thanks for the heads up, didn't know they existed. Thanks man:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John

76nemo said:


> Have a link John? I'd jump all over that for $40!!!!!





Jlarson said:


> Yeah same here.


 Dang, sorry I'm late off the mark, I somehow missed this thread. 

Here's the model I bought from Amazon.com.

Just be aware they don't get as dark as the one's in Josue's picture, so if you really like extra-dark glasses you may be disappointed.

They also take a few minutes to go fully one way or the other so if you're constantly going from bright to dark environments you're not gonna get the full effect.

But overall, I'm pretty darn pleased with 'em and would definitely get them again.

-John


----------



## 76nemo

Big John said:


> Dang, sorry I'm late off the mark, I somehow missed this thread.
> 
> Here's the model I bought from Amazon.com.
> 
> Just be aware they don't get as dark as the one's in Josue's picture, so if you really like extra-dark glasses you may be disappointed.
> 
> They also take a few minutes to go fully one way or the other so if you're constantly going from bright to dark environments you're not gonna get the full effect.
> 
> But overall, I'm pretty darn pleased with 'em and would definitely get them again.
> 
> -John


 

Quoted as "half-metal". What's metal? Can they bend in the middle/nose rest? I have a narrow head due to lack of brains. I have to reshape all of my safety/sun glasses. Thanks again John!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jlarson

76nemo said:


> Larson, just google Photochromic safety glasses. There's *some* starting at $40-45.


:laughing: Now I see the label on there it's easier to make out on my laptop then on my phone out in the sun.


----------



## Big John

76nemo said:


> Quoted as "half-metal". What's metal? Can they bend in the middle/nose rest?...


 That's actually a really good question because I thought the frames were all metal. They're at work and I just got home, so I'll check tomorrow and get you a better answer.

-John


----------



## JPRO2

Thanks for all the good posts and replies. I think the Uvex are sounding like the best option everyone seems to find them the best for the money.


----------



## ELCDG411

I just bought a pair of the Uvex. I will never change after wearing them


----------



## kevmanTA

Wiley X has some nice stuff..
Mine are prescription, with the auto darkening thing..
They look good as sunglasses, but I get some funny looks when they're clear.


----------



## Demac

ELCDG411 said:


> I just bought a pair of the Uvex. I will never change after wearing them


What model did you end up going with? I've looked at them a few times but I'm always a tad overwhelmed when I pull up the page with all the different styles.


----------



## oliquir

i use dollar store one's and change them every month!


----------



## pudge565

Demac said:


> What model did you end up going with? I've looked at them a few times but I'm always a tad overwhelmed when I pull up the page with all the different styles.



I got the Genisis. I think it is like the base model.


----------



## Jamuz

Uvex Falcons, the bestestes hands down!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

http://www.coopersafety.com/product/uvex-falcon-safety-glasses-1031.aspx


----------



## 220wire

Nemesis for outdoors and smith&wesson yellows for indoors


----------



## don_resqcapt19

Does anyone use the safety glasses with the prescription inserts like these. I have been thinking about trying them but haven't yet.


----------



## Zog

I just bought new 3M ones for everyone in the company, they have LED lights built in, they work great:thumbup:

http://www.eofficedirect.com/PMMM11...ghts-Clear-AntiFog-Lens-Gray-Frame.html?kc=JF


----------



## iminaquagmire

A lot of oakleys are Z87.1 rated. No need for fancy "industrial" ones. You can just swap lenses.


----------



## Big John

Damn! Update on these things:









I think heat kills them. I just noticed that both lenses stopped darkening. I often leave them on the dash of my truck, which was fine during the winter, but now some days that truck probably gets to 120 degrees.

I liked them, so I'll buy another pair and hope they last better, but I figured I'd put that out there if anyone was considering them.

-John


----------



## electricalperson

i just buy whatever home depot has. i should invest in anti fog lenses and get a pair of tinted for outside though


----------



## cdnelectrician

I have a pair of Uvex's right now, probably the best glasses I've had.


----------



## rally9981

Big John said:


> Damn! Update on these things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think heat kills them. I just noticed that both lenses stopped darkening. I often leave them on the dash of my truck, which was fine during the winter, but now some days that truck probably gets to 120 degrees.
> 
> I liked them, so I'll buy another pair and hope they last better, but I figured I'd put that out there if anyone was considering them.
> 
> -John


There's a note in amazon said that if it stopped darkening because of heat, you can freeze it to reactivate that function. Try it and tell us the result plz cause i think i'll need to buy 1 soon and i like that one


----------



## 76nemo

I did something different today, and did it **** me up. I bought a new pair of safety glasses today at Lowe's. For the first time ever, I bought colored frames, just for something different, and they're comfortable. Man, did that **** up my day. I have one scorching ****in' headache, have any of you experienced this? Sorry for the potty mouth, but my head is rockin'.......anyone else go through this?


----------



## Demac

76nemo said:


> I did something different today, and did it **** me up. I bought a new pair of safety glasses today at Lowe's. For the first time ever, I bought colored frames, just for something different, and they're comfortable. Man, did that **** up my day. I have one scorching ****in' headache, have any of you experienced this? Sorry for the potty mouth, but my head is rockin'.......anyone else go through this?


Were you inside or outside? I wear yellow lenses a lot inside, but outside they would kill my eyes. If you were outside the colored lenses might have some effect on the UV light your eyes are receiving, or some effect on your pupil dilation. If you were inside, ...I can't say I've ever experienced that.

What color lenses were you wearing?


----------



## Big John

rally9981 said:


> There's a note in amazon said that if it stopped darkening because of heat, you can freeze it to reactivate that function....


 I'll give it a shot. Thanks.

-John


----------



## 76nemo

Demac said:


> Were you inside or outside? I wear yellow lenses a lot inside, but outside they would kill my eyes. If you were outside the colored lenses might have some effect on the UV light your eyes are receiving, or some effect on your pupil dilation. If you were inside, ...I can't say I've ever experienced that.
> 
> What color lenses were you wearing?


 

Actually Demac, they're still clear lenses, they're wrap around colored frames. Seeing the frames in my peripheral vision really threw me off. I have worn clear glasses through and through since day one. I was caught in a bind and was forced to go find a pair at Lowes. They fit great, but the frame is turquoise. I ended up with one hellar of a headache.


----------



## Demac

76nemo said:


> Actually Demac, they're still clear lenses, they're wrap around colored frames. Seeing the frames in my peripheral vision really threw me off. I have worn clear glasses through and through since day one. I was caught in a bind and was forced to go find a pair at Lowes. They fit great, but the frame is turquoise. I ended up with one hellar of a headache.


Yea, you said frames but I figured you meant lens color. My mistake. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo

Demac said:


> Yea, you said frames but I figured you meant lens color. My mistake. :thumbsup:


It took three days of fighting to not take them off to finally get used to, but I'm comfortable with them now. I've had a hard time adjusting to face sheilds before, but the colored frames REALLY threw me for a loop. I guess I woulda never thunk it, but man, that was ackward......:blink:


----------



## BuzzKill

Josue said:


> Thanks Ken.
> 
> Those might be my next big buy.
> 
> I bet they are expensive eh?
> or not?
> 
> where can you buy them?


Nice LG monitor dude! I got one too!


----------



## SparkyDude73

JPRO2 said:


> Hey everyone I am just wondering what everyone uses for safety glasses I want something comfortable aswell as good quality. I see oakley makes safety glasses and am contemplating them anyone have experience with them? They are pretty pricey but maybe I will take care of them rather then throw em in my tool bag haha
> http://ca.oakley.com/products/5544/17953


 Way to expensive to even consider


----------



## MattMc

Nice glasses, but for work there are so many cheap throw away glasses. Everybody is right about uvex. I have 3m's glasses most of the time they cost a couple dollars or so and look pretty good. So I could buy about 80 pairs to one pair of Oakley's. I always have Oakley and Ray ban sunglasses. realistically since the company I work for pays for all my glasses I use at work, I get what they give me, or i pick something nice but cheap.


----------



## rally9981

Big John said:


> I'll give it a shot. Thanks.
> 
> -John


Well, it's been a week. How's it going, John? Does it work right again?


----------



## lightinggod

drsparky said:


> I wear safety glasses with built in readers, I'm getting old.:wheelchair:


If you like these, you might want to look at dual bifocal safety glasses. They have bifocals both top and bottom, so if you are working over your head, you don't have to bend yourself in half to see. A link http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/bf30.html


----------



## nitro71

220wire said:


> Nemesis for outdoors and smith&wesson yellows for indoors


I have some of the Nemesis I bought for shooting but I really don't like them. Not optically clear to me. I might try those Uvex some time once I go through my Nemesis collection.


----------



## 220wire

lightinggod said:


> If you like these, you might want to look at dual bifocal safety glasses. They have bifocals both top and bottom, so if you are working over your head, you don't have to bend yourself in half to see. A link http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/bf30.html


Shouldn't those bifocals come with a wheelchair and a know-it-all apprentice to do the work for you?

I bet they come in real useful reading the 1930 NEC


----------



## lightinggod

220wire said:


> Shouldn't those bifocals come with a wheelchair and a know-it-all apprentice to do the work for you?
> 
> I bet they come in real useful reading the 1930 NEC



Spoken like someone who thinks they will never age. Can't wait till it's your turn.


----------



## zwodubber

keep it cheap with dewalt smokes for outside











and S and W for inside











Both fit great for me.


----------



## electricity user

Doesn't get any tougher than these ESS Sunglasses

http://www.trapki.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=83


----------



## chicken steve

> *Best Safety Glasses*




the ones you see me wearing

flash /impact protection

all for around $3 a pair

~CS~


----------



## electricity user

but will they stop a bullet?


----------



## mikeh32

Anyone else here wear the light blue lenses?


----------



## Frasbee

I need to wear prescription safety glasses. They're not cheap. Fortunately my company foot the bill on it. Cheaper to keep my eyes from injury than a workman's comp claim and losing eligibility to bid certain jobs.


----------



## albi7918

got my pair at http://www.safetycompany.com for $55


----------



## mk2munky

I bought some yellow photochromic glass from Duluth Trading for like $15 each; they were on clearance. I like them in the spring and summertime when you might go from inside to out without notice.


----------



## azsly1

these with prescription transition lenses:thumbsup:

the foam piece snaps in/out


----------



## shocktheworld

*best safety glasses*

hey guys the ones i use have that gel on the nose bridge. i tried using the cheap one but they don't have the confort gel on the nose bridge. there are a few i have gone thru so its hard to say which ones i like the most. Maybe its the Harley glasses since I love my bike :thumbup:

i get these protective glasses for work and for riding my harley


----------



## Dr. Evil

pudge565 said:


> I just bought some Uvex Genesis style glasses. I also purchased shade 3 and shade 5 lenses for when I am cutting with the torch at work. They have many different styles and lenses available. Lenses are replaceable so no need to buy a whole new pair of glasses just lenses.


I have to wear RX but its hard to beat Uvex Genesis for the money (or Uvex brand in general)


----------



## MDShunk

mk2munky said:


> I bought some yellow photochromic glass from Duluth Trading for like $15 each; they were on clearance. I like them in the spring and summertime when you might go from inside to out without notice.


A lot of the bigger contractors have rules against colored lenses in safety glasses. A GC safety man told me straight up that it was so they could see a guy's eyes to tell if he was effed up. :whistling2:


----------



## bduerler

Uvex is good (and supports my 401k as its a Honeywell Company  ) but I wear Oakley safety glasses


----------



## ELECTRICK2

Important thing to remember, fit is very important. We had an apprentice that was wearing a pair of safety glasses that had the arms that go straight back. (don't know type) His hard hat would push them away from his face. Drilling a hole in metal stud he got a piece of metal in his eye. No serious damage but....


----------



## Chris1971




----------



## SugarSpark

I'm old enough to like my 1.5 diopter cheater/readers. 3M makes a good, sturdy pair with a virtually slip-proof nose piece. They run right around $12 on Amazon.

I think I have 3 pairs in various locations in my toolbox


----------



## Gnome

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Does anyone use the safety glasses with the prescription inserts like these. I have been thinking about trying them but haven't yet.


I've got prescription inserts for my Uvex Genesis glasses. Work fine, only drawback is you have to disassemble the glasses to clean in between the safety and Rx lenses.


----------



## KennyW

I have been wear Smiths Elite Chamber Ballistic Safety glasses. They are fantastic. Super, super clear and comfortable. I forget I even have them on most of the time.


----------

